# Coconut Pumpkin Custard



## Raine (Feb 1, 2005)

Coconut Pumpkin Custard






Ingredients: 


1 (13½-ounce) can coconut milk 
1 cup canned packed pumpkin (not pie mix) 
3/4 cup sugar 
4 large eggs 
½ teaspoon salt 
½ teaspoon coconut extract 
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg 
Cinnamon sugar (for garnish) 

Directions: 

Preheat oven to 350 F. 

With a mixer or whisk, beat coconut milk, pumpkin, sugar, eggs, salt, extract and nutmeg until well mixed. Fill six 1-cup custard cups with 2/3 cup of pumpkin mixture and lightly sprinkle top with cinnamon sugar. 

Make a water bath by filling a 9x13-inch baking dish with 4 cups of hot water. Place each filled custard cup in baking dish. 

Carefully place baking dish in oven and bake for 35 to 40 minutes, or until a knife inserted near the center of the custard comes out clean. Makes 6 servings. 

Note: For an extra-fancy presentation, refrigerate custards until cold. Sprinkle each custard with a teaspoon of sugar. Melt sugar with a torch or under a broiler until just golden. Watch the heating process carefully, as the sugars can turn from golden to burned very quickly.


----------

